# Mega ray reviews



## cornking4 (Aug 21, 2010)

I haven't been too happy with the exoterra solar glo bulbs so I'm looking for something better... Has anyone had any experience with Mega Rays? I've heard they're really good, But I want to make sure. Pros? Cons? Anyone raised a hatchling with one?


----------



## Elisa (Sep 17, 2010)

I used MegaRay bulbs with my iguanas and bearded dragon. They last a long time and was very pleased with them. I did have one burn out but all you have to do is save the box, ship it back to the company and they ship you a new one if it has been within 6 months. I will be using a MegaRay with my baby Tegu once I get her next summer.


----------



## slideaboot (Sep 17, 2010)

Never used Megarays...

But I've had GREAT success with Powersuns...


----------



## JohnMatthew (Sep 17, 2010)

I use megaray and have no complaints.


----------

